# My ULTRA ROOMY Drying Rack



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

I live in a SMALL house with my husband, 3 kids, and 3 dogs...so we are very cozy.  I quickly ran out of room on top of the tv and kitchen table, just making 14 bars a day.  While I was out looking for shelves, I couldn't justify spending the $$ with so much wasted space....afterall, soap is only a few inches high and shelves are at best a foot between each (not very practical for soap).  So, I decided to build my own custom rack.  Needless to say, it's the best $25 I ever spent   It's cheaper than any shelf I could've bought at the store and holds many times more.  By the time I have enough to fill it up, much of it will be cured and can get packaged and stored....and I can keep making soap with no downtime due to no room!


----------



## gouldie (Mar 26, 2013)

What an excellent idea!  :clap:   Thanks for sharing the pic!  

I've just emailed the pic to my husband to "plant the seed" for a little building project for the upcoming Easter long weekend.

Would you please confirm how it's held together - it appears to have each shelf double nailed at each end.  Glued as well?  How did you secure it to the wall?

Thanks again!  :smile:


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

I just nailed it on each side with 2 nails and used L shaped brackets to attach it to the wall   My cuts are a bit off since I only have a circular saw but if you have a table or jig saw they'll be spot on!  It was really easy to build, it took me about 40 minutes for cutting and building....easy peasy!


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 26, 2013)

love it, can you make me one??? lol


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

That's awesome! I bet it smells great everytime you come and go out that door. Brilliant placement!


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks guys   If I could ship that big thing, I'd make them to sell!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

I just had a thought. My dog would eat the soap if he could reach it. Don't soap with Tallow or Lard or you may end up with a sick dog.


----------



## lsg (Mar 26, 2013)

That is a great use of space, plus makes a very pretty display of your nice soap.


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW! That is awesome! I love that. Very nice use of space & it looks great. You did a great job on that! Very very cool!


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you!  My dogs are brilliant...they'd never eat it no matter how good it smells.  I can't explain it but they are like geniuses, lol.  If you have a lot of wall space you could make them 3' rather than 6' and hang them side by side like pictures.  You could also turn it sideways and go 6' across and hang it high.  Lots of options!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

What kind of dogs do you have? I have a lab and he will eat anything he can get a hold of


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha!  I have 2 labs and a cockapoo.  It's so funny though with them because they will listen to me and always understand what's up.  If they aren't supposed to have something, they don't go near it.  I could put plates of food on the floor and they won't touch them.  They hunt outside but we could have a hamster or bird loose in the house and if they know it's a pet they don't do a thing.  Same with the chickens, they don't bother them at all.  They are extremely smart.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

They are lucky to have you! Mine is my baby and I have spoiled him to death. As a result he thinks everything is his  My Baby Mousse.


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

How beautiful!  My dogs are = to my kids, lol.  They get tucked in and say prayers, too!  The first girl is Courage and then me and Moe...I don't have a picture of Jango, she's my chocolate lab!


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like your curing rack.  I am in an apartment and don't think they would like me attaching something like that too the wall, but I wonder if I could do brick and board shelves somewhere for soap to cure.  This of course means finding a place to fit this still, but it is an idea...


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is wonderful!  My dog has attempted to eat my soap!  She is a blood hound and that sniffer is always at work, so you can't blame her sometimes.  I really love the rack though!  This my lucy and she is just a puppy.


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh sure, Badger, that would work!  You know though...I only have this attached with 4 small screws that came with the brackets.  When you take it down, it's SUPER easy to fill in the holes with some drywall spackle.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 26, 2013)

:think: hmmmm I wonder if that might be placed onto the back of a door.


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmmm, I definitely have to think about this.  Right now I am so broke I can't buy wood, but I will think about it and in the meantime my soaps will live with my books


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> :think: hmmmm I wonder if that might be placed onto the back of a door.


 
Then hope and pray no one comes in and slams the door :crazy:


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

Moonshea, if I were to put it on a door I would get a thin piece of wood (like moulding) or a ribbon or string and go from side to side so the soap is secure on the shelf.  That would be a disaster if it all fell off.  My husband is still not convinced that it wont fall under the weight since I only hit studs on one side...but that sucker is so solid I don't think it will come down.  Soap is HEAVY.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 26, 2013)

christinak said:


> Moonshea, if I were to put it on a door I would get a thin piece of wood (like moulding) or a ribbon or string and go from side to side so the soap is secure on the shelf.  That would be a disaster if it all fell off.  My husband is still not convinced that it wont fall under the weight since I only hit studs on one side...but that sucker is so solid I don't think it will come down.  Soap is HEAVY.



But, I could make them in my room & not lose the space I would getting a metal shelving unit.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 26, 2013)

Great idea!   You are very handy!

When your soap is cured, you might want to transfer them to baseball card boxes to keep them free of dust and/or moisture.  They should still fit on your shelves.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 26, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Great idea!   You are very handy!
> 
> When your soap is cured, you might want to transfer them to baseball card boxes to keep them free of dust and/or moisture.  They should still fit on your shelves.



Are you talking about clear plastic deck boxes? Or cardboard?


----------



## cliff (Mar 26, 2013)

This is exactly what I've been looking for. I can't keep making soap until I have a way to store it, and I don't have money to buy shelving. This is a perfect space saving solution. In fact, I've got two 2x4's out in the shop right now. I just need a couple more and I'm good to go on this project.


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Great idea!   You are very handy!
> 
> When your soap is cured, you might want to transfer them to baseball card boxes to keep them free of dust and/or moisture.  They should still fit on your shelves.


 
Yes, the good thing is that by the time the rack is filled...some will be ready to come off!  Then I will put them into their own wax bags and store them.  I will always have room for plenty to cure


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Mar 26, 2013)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> That is wonderful!  My dog has attempted to eat my soap!  She is a blood hound and that sniffer is always at work, so you can't blame her sometimes.  I really love the rack though!  This my lucy and she is just a puppy.



That's a puppy? She looks big already, how old is she?


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is her around christmas at  4 months. She is now 7 months and 60 lb.  She will probally reach 100 by one year.


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

I LOVE Bloodhounds


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 26, 2013)

OMG, I want to kiss that snout! I have a coonhound.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

She is very pretty. What are bloodhound temperments like ? Are they really as sad and sleepy as they look?


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bloodhounds are actually very energetic dogs!  They have great temperments, it is rare to find one aggressive.  For this reason thry do not make a good attack dog.  They are clowns and always trying to make you laugh and please.  We raised labs for years and started breeding bloodhounds about 3 years ago.  Bloodhounds sniffers are 20 times more powerful than a normal dog and of course are wonderful trackers.  Lucy's grandad was the famous "willy wonka" which was at katrina, the japan earthquake and countless tornado sites.  The downside on bh they are sturborn!  They are extremely intelligent and once a bh gets in their heads about something, watch out!   This is why training is so important.  I would not say good for a small child, only because they will ptobally knock them down with their big body clumsiness but a kid 4 or more wonderful.  They do need room to run and drool, though lucy does not yet but boys tend to, more.  They can be loud, if you ever heard them bay with their howl, one thing you never forget.

Christine- did not mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

No problem, when it comes to dogs...they rank way higher than soap   I'd do anything for them.


----------



## Moot (Mar 27, 2013)

wow LOVE this idea!  I just put a big ol shelf in my kitchen...I might have to rethink my drying rack.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

you are very welcome!


----------



## pjcbydiane (Nov 6, 2013)

I was just finishing a room in my basement for soapmaking and had a whole wall with 2x4 studding not covered yet. What a perfect way for storing soap. Bonus the frame work was already there, and it didn't take up any space in my room. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh, good one!  I am getting a new lab (eventually) in the garage in our new addition.  Not sheet rocking the interior wall is a GREAT idea for storage of soap or maybe FO bottles too.  I hate having to dig 5 bottles deep on a shelf!  I need to do a forum search or start a thread for creative organizational/functional ideas.  I love to see all the great ideas people have to improve  our soaping journey!
Also, cute dogs everyone! 



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kikajess (Nov 7, 2013)

Brilliant! It's like an art installation. Very cool.


----------

